# Snow removal tractor in the far north.



## NorthAKTom (10 mo ago)

I am currently in the market for a tractor that I will be taking to northern Alaska. I need to be able to do alot of snow removal and be able to idle for long periods of time. I am considering a 75 - 85 hp range tractor. It will have to be able to remove snow with a loader and place in a dump trailer, hook up to the trailer and take about a mile out of town to a designated dump site. Then repeat......during the off season I would like to be able to haul fill rock for lots in the area as well. Full cab, 4wd, loader, diesel all are required. Kubota, mahindra, kioti......??????


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you want a tractor that can idle for a long period of time, YOU DON'T WANT ANY TIER 4 FINAL TRACTOR, or a new one of any make because *none* of the new Tier 4 tractors are capable of extended idling without developing emissions issues, they are not designed to idle for extended periods.

You need a well care for used tractor and if you want one with 75-85 Pto power in Kubota at least because I'm only familiar with Kubota's is an M Series with a cab because I also presume you want that (cab) as well.

I suggest looking on Tractor House www.TractorHouse.com for used Kubota M series as well as other makes used.

Anything in that power range built after 2019 will have Tier 4 emissions hardware / software and again, are incapable of extended idle times without developing emissions related issue.

If you decide on a Kubota M Series unit, I'd look for one with the Artic package already installed or I'd strongly consider having a local dealer install it, as it can be purchased as a wholegoods part. It consists of a 110 volt plug in block heater and a special air cleaner designed to intake heated air and exclude snow dust.

Don't know where you are located at, but my dealer has an M111 (I believe for sale used in front wheel assist that has a front mount snow pusher with it). Don't know what he's asking but I can give you his phone number if you a reasonably close to him in Carleton, Michigan (south of Detroit).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Trying to figure out why the tractor would have to idle for so long, and why the snow would have to be hauled away in a trailer? What part of Northern Alaska are going to be heading to?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bill... Up town here, the City of Petersburg 'hauls' away the snow piles and dumps them at the wastewater treatment plant every winter. They run out of car parking room on the street.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We do that here as well, but we don't bring our own tractor and haul a dump trailer to get rid of the snow with the same tractor. I'm just curious at the location..... maybe a lodge or production facility somewhere up there.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Sounds like a good reason to look at a Fendt. Road speed capability.. 4wd.. towing ability and a cab with all the comforts of home. Just be prepared to pay up.. I believe MTZ tractors can be purchased with high speed capability also. I think John Deere max out just north of 30mph w/IVT. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I was ever to go that route, I would purchase a JCB Fastrak an d be done with it. Of course it takes an extremely robust wallet to fit it up properly, least as much as a Fendt Vario, maybe more. JCB's some standard in AWD, front and rear 3 point and a road speed of 53 mph and full front and rear suspension as well.


----------



## NorthAKTom (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Trying to figure out why the tractor would have to idle for so long, and why the snow would have to be hauled away in a trailer? What part of Northern Alaska are going to be heading to?


With Temps in the negative 20s for weeks on end it is sometimes better to just let idle. I am in Nome Alaska. Alot of the snow removal there must be taken out of the city to a designated snow dump site. You can't just push the snow onto neighboring lots.


SidecarFlip said:


> If you want a tractor that can idle for a long period of time, YOU DON'T WANT ANY TIER 4 FINAL TRACTOR, or a new one of any make because *none* of the new Tier 4 tractors are capable of extended idling without developing emissions issues, they are not designed to idle for extended periods.
> 
> You need a well care for used tractor and if you want one with 75-85 Pto power in Kubota at least because I'm only familiar with Kubota's is an M Series with a cab because I also presume you want that (cab) as well.
> 
> ...


I have an uncle who is suggesting a mahindra 6075. It is a cab tractor with a large box blade with gooseneck ball mounted on the blade. Use the loader to remove and load, then hook up and take GN dump trailer with snow to dump area.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Our temps can get down to near -40F and no one I know leaves their tractors idling for hours on end so they will start again unless they are in poor condition. Especially with todays fuel and parts prices. They shut down and plug in their tractors. Starting is not a problem if your tractor is in good condition and the engine is preheated. Even if you have to drive for a couple miles to plug in it's better to do that.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I can see wanting idling ability if in and out of tractor in such cold weather…hell, I would so I could keep cab warm for me. Long and short of it is, you know your use and if ya need idling I too would go for pre emission era. 

The tier 4 doesn’t bother me a bit, but I’m on other end of temperature than you will be. Get a fur lined seat cover too cuz nothing worse than a cold $SS to start the day.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I might consider what they use for equipment over at the airport. They may be valuable when it comes time to source parts or major repairs. Even the town must have some equipment as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd go with a furry seatcover as well and a heated seat too. I have one in my car, I dislke a cold seat myself.


----------

